# How to import photos



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

So I cannot find the old thread where you told me how you import my photos to my laptop. Could you tell me again because I’m using iCloud photos and it keeps saying I cannot import unless I turn it off but it says if I turn it off my photos will be deleted?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't tell you how to grab them from Icloud because I don't know how that's done. I did tell you that you could grab and drop your photos on your computer into the forum. 

Anyone else know?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I didn't tell you how to grab them from Icloud because I don't know how that's done. I did tell you that you could grab and drop your photos on your computer into the forum.
> 
> Anyone else know?


Ok so can you help me because my iCloud storage is full and I don’t want to use iCloud anymore since it’s full and what should I do


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Heck, if I know. I don't use it. Everything is on my computer or on my phone. And then I go through and purge stuff that just doesn't matter or is duplicates.

Do a search on clearing your Icloud if that's what you want to do.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Heck, if I know. I don't use it. Everything is on my computer or on my phone. And then I go through and purge stuff that just doesn't matter or is duplicates.
> 
> Do a search on clearing your Icloud if that's what you want to do.


Uhh I turn off my iCloud now my photos are gone and I imported some photos to my Mac but like not all the photos are there and now it’s taking up even more of my phone and computer storage.. my phone photos are gone I had 8k before now I only got 700… and now the iCloud storage didn’t even be gone like I used 5gb out of 5gb before even if I turned it off it’s still the same and it says my iCloud backup takes up the storage like I hate apple so annoying ugh now great my photos are gone


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I am sorry you are having picture problems! I wish I had a solution for you, but iclouds are really confusing. Mine is full, but I can still save pictures on my phone, they just are not backed up on the cloud. 

You could just attach certain photos to an email that you can access on that device.

I wanted to download photos to my computer from my iCloud, but it wouldn’t let me without some certain app.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> I am sorry you are having picture problems! I wish I had a solution for you, but iclouds are really confusing. Mine is full, but I can still save pictures on my phone, they just are not backed up on the cloud.
> 
> You could just attach certain photos to an email that you can access on that device.
> 
> I wanted to download photos to my computer from my iCloud, but it wouldn’t let me without some certain app.


iCloud wants to earn money by tricking you. Making you depend on iCloud. So I turned it off and some photos are gone but luckily my computer got some more photos


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> iCloud wants to earn money by tricking you. Making you depend on iCloud. So I turned it off and some photos are gone but luckily my computer got some more photos


Exactly. It is like they own your photos and hold them hostage for more $$.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Exactly. It is like they own your photos and hold them hostage for more $$.


Yeah and when I turned them off it keeps saying my photos will be deleted but I turn it off anyways..


----------

